# scallop survey?



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

does anybody know when the survey comes out?...........tony


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

says here that they are initiated in June.
http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/mollusc/bay-scallops/season/


----------

